# B&W 804S's, Single or Bi-Wire?



## Tuddy

My dealer told me on Saturday there is no need to bi-wire my 
804S's due to the design of the speakers? :coocoo:

The speaker manual state to bi-wire "at minimum", as do many
forum opinions and pro-reviews.

Also, dealer claims spades are better than bananas & bare wire.
Do you agree?

Appreciate any feedback.:scratchhead:


----------



## warpdrive

biwiring is a debatable tweak. Most people say it makes no difference, and I agree. But since speaker wire is cheap and the owner's manual does imply that biwiring is somehow better with these speakers, I would probably go ahead and do it for the cheap price of speaker wire. 

I do like spades because the tightness of the connection is determined by how tight you screw down the terminals and how tight you crimp it, but I think a good banana plug is as good and more convenient (by good I mean the ones that are very tight). But then again, just bare speaker wire is also good if you don't need the convenience as there are just fewer connections involved


----------



## eugovector

My Opinion: it's a tweak designed to sell more high-end speaker wire. If you have the wire, try it, but I'd leave it alone.


----------



## Tuddy

thanks! Single it is and I can bi-wire down the road and hear for myself


----------



## Anthony

Here's a good writeup of no bull measurements and science behind biwiring

http://www.audioholics.com/educatio...m-amplifier-to-loudspeaker/?searchterm=biwire

Quote:
Finally, it is perhaps pointing out that there is a physical mechanism by which the cable resistance value may vary dynamically in use, and that this could produce nonlinear alterations of the signal. This stems from the temperature dependence of the resistivity of the cable, and the heating effect of the dissipated power. However it seems unlikely that this is what anyone presenting the claim I have analysed has in mind because the dynamics and behaviour of this would be quite different to what is described in the postings I have quoted. In addition, with any reasonable choice of cable, such thermal effects would be tiny, and orders of magnitude smaller than similar effects inside the loudspeaker itself!

so they admit there is a difference due to extra power dissipation and changed damping factor to the different sections of the speaker. However, based on their modeling the results are very insignificant compared to distortions inside the speaker itself.

but hey, if you biwire it and it sounds better to you, by all means do it!


----------

